# cat is obsessed over my husband



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

One of our cats, Kobi is OBSESSED with my husband. He will be ok for half the day, then around 1pm he will meow and bang on the door handle that he left to go to work. It is almost like a yowl sound than a meow. It is so annoying! I can pet him, feed him, and play with him but all he will do it sit at the door and meow for him. Then when my husband lets the dog out he will sit at that door and yeowl for him!!! It is so loud I fear the neighbors will hear it. When my husband is home, he will follow him around room to room, lick him when they are on the couch watching tv, and only sit with him. He will only let me hold him if my husband is near by, otherwise he wants nothing to do with me. I am fine with that...I have my own cats that seem to be mine. But I just want him to stop meowing when he is at work!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Take some of your husband's unwashed clothes (t-shirts, undies, socks, etc) and put them in a place where Kobi likes to chill so he can have his person's scent to comfort him. 

I've also heard of people putting video recordings of themselves to play for cats, but I don't know if that would be effective or confusing for the animal.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

He leaves his shirts on the bed so Kobi cuddles with those until 1pm. Then the meowing starts. As I type this he is looking out the window meowing for him. I can say his name and he won't stop. He just gets louder.


----------



## Faize (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like he knows when he wants his person home.

The neighbors shouldn't say much about one single cat meowing, no matter how loudly unless you live in an apartment complex with paper thin walls. 

Maybe your husband could tape record himself asking Kobi to please quiet down (or whatever words he usually uses for excessive 'talking'). Or he could call kitty on the phone, I've had a few cats that would 'talk' on the phone with me.

He'll likely grow out of this at some point, so hang in there.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

Since he was a kitten he has done this for my husband. The house we rented in, the hangout was downstairs and now it is upstairs. So now I am right next to him when he meows. He is now 8 years old, and seems to have no signs of stopping.


----------



## Faize (Apr 13, 2015)

You may just have to ignore it, then.

Meowing a lot isn't harmful except maybe to your ears.

Kobi may be trying to get your attention in a way and is acting out because of your reaction.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

Even if I ignore it, he just continues to get louder and louder, and makes it every 5 minutes he meows to every 2 minutes. It starts at 1pm and goes until he gets home at 4pm.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

This is Kobi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Why don't *you* wear your husband's shirt or something? That may help Kobi warm up to you a little more.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

That is a good idea. I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## snowvail333 (Jul 5, 2012)

That didn't work, he is still meowing!


----------



## BoRegard (May 4, 2015)

I think the only solution is for your husband to work from home.

Seriously though, that is one devoted kitty. Hard to be mad at Kobi for showing affection although I can imagine it gets annoying fast.

I got nothin lol


----------



## Dave and Turbo (May 18, 2015)

Many years ago when I was living in an apartment, my unemployed next door neighbor caught me coming home from work one evening and said, "Man, your cat loves you". I asked him why he said that, and he replied "Cuz she cries all day long while you're gone".

I wish I had some more useful advice, but all I can think of is earplugs.


----------

